# VB4??



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

You guys planning on going to this any time soon? I'm on two sites using it, and it's pretty nice SW.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

elwaylite said:


> You guys planning on going to this any time soon? I'm on two sites using it, and it's pretty nice SW.


If it allows simple Title editing, I'd be for it. Hate realizing I made a type in the title and either have to let it go, or bother a mod.

Of course, major revisions in software can cause a lot of headaches for admins, particularly large forums like this one.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No plans for VB4 at this time. Too buggy in our opinion. Some sites are actually moving to other platforms or staying at VB3 because of VB4.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

It' was buggy at first, but now ti works pretty good. You can edit titles, if you catch em quick enough. Post/Link/File management is pretty cool. It looks nice also.

I think support for VB3 is ending soon.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> No plans for VB4 at this time. Too buggy in our opinion. Some sites are actually moving to other platforms or staying at VB3 because of VB4.


When one site went to it months ago, man was it bad.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dpeters11 said:


> If it allows simple Title editing, I'd be for it. Hate realizing I made a type in the title and either have to let it go, or bother a mod.


You should be able to edit a thread title whenever you want.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> You should be able to edit a thread title whenever you want.


Ok, you're right. I'd seen posts asking mods to change titles before, and I never thought to click the Advanced button.

Though it doesn't seem to change it everywhere. This thread's title was changed, but the misspellings are still visible.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185415


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> You should be able to edit a thread title whenever you want.


I believe that ends for normal users (non-mods) once the thread has been replied to. Non-mods can also delete a new thread as long as no one has replied.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> This thread's title was changed, but the misspellings are still visible.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185415


Not any more.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

James Long said:


> I believe that ends for normal users (non-mods) once the thread has been replied to. Non-mods can also delete a new thread as long as no one has replied.


This is how I've seen it, which is the way it should be IMO.


----------

